# Click her for free stuff- monthly vendor giveaway!



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2012)

maybe no one checks the vendor forums that much, but here is an offer for some free practice books!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19610&amp;pid=6978447&amp;st=0entry6978447


----------

